# Leg protection for long distance traveling



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I wrap using no-bows and bandages.
I don't like shipping boots.

My shipping wraps and bandages are extra-length ones so complete coverage is assured and even coverage.

When I am done to ensure that the tie/velcro does not come undone I go twice around that area with masking tape making a tab on the end of the piece to grab and pull off when I reach my destination. The tape is not tight, it is just there for my peace of mind...
If I use my flannels then I have pins to secure, over the pin I still use the masking tape for piece of mind.

I look at it this way... 
Those mega-thousands and million dollar race horses coming off of trailers and airliners _aren't_ wearing shipping boots but are wrapped... why should my horse be any different...
As long as you know what you are doing and are wrapping safely and successfully... it is what I would do.
IF you don't know what you are doing then either use shipping boots or leave them bare with maybe a bell boot...

:wink:...
_jmo._


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks! I think I will buy Dovers No Bows and use those. 

As a warning to you, if you are wrapping the tape in a ring around the leg, it causes the pressure to be uneven with the wrap, no matter how loose the ring is. Spiraling the tape down the leg and over the velcro prevents this, or you can just rip of a half inch piece to cover the end of the velcro, but you never want to wrap a ring of tape around the leg. I will probably end up using tape, I also have the special super safe diaper pins that I can use.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Not sure what you refer to as "super safe diaper pins" but diaper pins are_ not _recommended to use for pinning flannels...the heads tend to come off and then you have issues.
Maybe what you use is the same thing just referred to differently as bandaging pins... so worth the investment.
_Bandage Pins @ Kyhorse.com_

Thanks for the heads-up about the tape...never heard that one before but will keep it in mind for the next time wrapping.
:wink:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Mine just came 1000 miles to our new home... unwrapped. In fact, the shipper suggested no wraps, only bell boots if horse is shod and had a history of stepping on himself anyway.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It totally depends on the length of the ride, the temperature, and the trailer.

I shipped 13 hours in California boxes, unwrapped. One horse banged himself on the way off the trailer, and I wrapped his hinds on the way back which was ok - but they were well wrapped and he often wears hind wraps all night. The legs were hot though.

For shorter rides in cooler weather in smaller trailers I will wrap all 4 and bell boot. For this trip, I would wrap and bell boot.

I have a set of shipping boots but I don't like them. They are a very high quality boot but still shift a lot and JMO offer less protection than wraps and appropriate boots. If you want hock protection and knee protection, you can just buy seperate boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

I have been hauling for over 40 years (yikes, I am getting old) and went though the show phase and wrapped for every haul. Then I switched to shipping boots as they were so much easier. Now I don't use anything. Over the years I have had it drilled into me that wrapping creates heat and that is the last thing you want for your horse's legs. Even when competing (rodeo events) the wraps go on two minutes before a run and come off immediately after as we don't want the legs to overheat. We do a lot of short hauls regularly, but three or four times a year we haul well over 1,000 miles. If your horse has a tendency to step on himself use bell boots - they don't create any heat and can be left on.

Good luck with whatever you decide - as you can see we all have different opinions!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I never wrap, unless they are the type to stamp around and might hurt themselves.

Wraps or boots get their legs too hot and if they slip, it's hard to fix them while in the trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank guys. As this was two weeks ago, I wrapped Candy's legs on the way to the facility, but the hauler was mad so all I could do on the way back was put bell boots on, and all went well both ways. I used the Lettia Coolmax wraps, and even though it was 85 out Candy had 0 sweat on her legs.


----------

